# Venison Processors Fargo-Moorhead



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Any advice on a venison processor in the Fargo Moorhead area is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*Gourmet Game Processing*
121 Center Avenue West 
Dilworth, MN 56529‎
(218) 236-7440


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

John and Wayne is the best.

Is strip mall in front of Home Depot


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have used John and Waynes in the past and they do a good job. Went to Casselton Cold Storage last year for the first time and was also pleased although probably liked John and Waynes a little better. I liked the seasoning on the jerkey and in the sticks better


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

I use Gourmet Game in Dilworth, too. All their sausage is great, but my family likes the deer sticks the best. I dropped my venison off on Monday morning two weeks ago and had the sausage back on that Friday; however, they are likely much busier now that the regular season has opened.

Good luck!

Brian


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

John and Wayne will now cape and debone


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Speaking of the guy in Dilworth: If you guys ever see they place where his son does the skinning and handling of the deer...you would never buy another piece of meat from this guy in your life! Sanitation and cleanliness dont mean much to this guy. He had a "stack" of carcasses in the back yard that was utterly pathetic! There are also wanton waste laws that should be in question as well. Days old meat scraps littered the floor, several dirty knifes laying on top of filthy cutting tables. The kid that does the skinning and cutting was crusted in an 1/8 inch of blood from head to toe! It was very obvious that he hadnt changed clothes since the season opened. As far as edible food was concerned, Ive never seen anything so discusting in my life! I went there to get a skull for a european mount. Dont judge this post until you go there and see things for yourself! I dont know the people at all, I just know that after seeing what I did, I will never spend a penny there. This was in 2011, I have not been back since and will never have a reason too! I thought my Daughter was going to puke! uke:


----------

